# Talmud study mandatory in South Korea!



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2011)

Just when you think you've seen it all......


"Close to 50 million people live in South Korea, and everyone learns Gemara in school. We tried to understand why the Jews are geniuses, and we came to the conclusion that it is because they study Talmud, said the Korean ambassador to Israel. And this is how Rav Papa became a well known scholar in Korea like in Israel.

Ynet reports: It is doubtful if the Amoraic scholars Abbaye and Rava imagined their discussions of Jewish law in the Beit Midrash in Babylon would be taught hundreds of years later in East Asia. Yet it turns out that the laws of an egg born on a holiday (&#1489;&#1497;&#1510;&#1492; &#1513;&#1504;&#1493;&#1500;&#1491;&#1492; &#1489;&#1497;&#1493;&#1501; &#1496;&#1493;&#1489;) is actually very interesting to the South Koreans who have required that Talmud study be part of their compulsory school curriculum.

Almost every home in South Korea now contains a Korean-translated Talmud. But unlike in Israel, the Korean mothers teach the Talmud to their children. In a country of close to 49 million people who believe in Buddhism and Christianity, there are more people who read the Talmud - or at least own their own copy at home - more than in the Jewish state. Much more.

So we too will become geniuses.

We were very curious about the high academic achievements of the Jews, explains Israels ambassador to South Korea, Young Sam Mah, that was a host on the program culture today.

Jews have a high percentage of Nobel laureates in all fields: literature, science and economics. This is a remarkable achievement. We tried to understand what is the secret of the Jewish people? How they - more than other people - are able to reach those impressive accomplishments? Why are Jews so intelligent? The conclusion we arrived at is that one of your secrets is that you study the Talmud.

Talmud Study Now Mandatory in South Korea » Matzav.com - The Online Voice of Torah Jewry


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, whats the % of Jews in South Korea?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Wow, whats the % of Jews in South Korea?



Zero, as far as I know....


But 100% of my folks....and they're studying the Talmud!!!!
Wow.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 5, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, whats the % of Jews in South Korea?
> ...



That is interesting, but what they said is correct, the Jews for the most part are known for being smart and successful, not a bad group to try and learn from.


----------



## Anguille (Apr 5, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Just when you think you've seen it all......
> 
> 
> "Close to 50 million people live in South Korea, and everyone learns Gemara in school. We tried to understand why the Jews are geniuses, and we came to the conclusion that it is because they study Talmud, said the Korean ambassador to Israel. And this is how Rav Papa became a well known scholar in Korea like in Israel.
> ...




Stereotyping an ethic or religious group as being more intelligent is stereotyping all the same.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



A friend of mine who is a teacher, had a Chinese student named Shapiro Lee.
When he asked the parent for the etiology of the name, the father explained that it was a Jewish name, and Jews were good in business, and he hoped the same for his son.

I hope it worked!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you think you've seen it all......
> ...



So?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 5, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



But at the same time, if I want my son to be a good basketball player should I name him Michael Jordan?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> Stereotyping an ethic or religious group as being more intelligent is stereotyping all the same.



Indeed. In any case, I find the claim that "Almost every home in South Korea now contains a Korean-translated Talmud..." a bit hard to believe since the work in question usually spans tens of volumes and tens of thousands of pages in its printed form.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



How about Shapiro Jordan High_Gravity?


If that doesn't work for you, how about Mitch Hedberg's advice:

"I don't have any children, but if I had a baby, I would have to name it, so I would get a baby-naming book. Or I would invite somebody over who had a cast on."


----------



## Anguille (Apr 5, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Are you being defensive? Do you read the Talmud too in hopes it will give you a brain?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 5, 2011)

Anguille said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



What does that have to do with stereotypes?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting logical progression.    It actually makes a kind of sense.   You get smart by studying hard.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jun 29, 2011)

I would doubt they're studying the complete Yerushalmi and Bavli.  They more likely have heavily condensed single-volume books.  But whatever it is it's probably good for the Seoul.


----------

